# Logan 850 lathe



## bad4wd (Apr 5, 2012)

This is my Logan, that I pick up last year and just got done giving it a new custom paint job.
 This is a great little lathe. I was wondering did this lathe have a reverse motor? 
 Mine seems to only go forward no matter which way I turn the knob.
 Also, do you think air tool oil is okay for lube points? 
                                                                              Thanks, Dave


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 6, 2012)

Mite be that the switch is wired wrong or that the motor isn't reversible the motor plate should have a wiring Diagram on it.. And that should tell you if it is reversible.

As for the oil there is a guy selling oils on ebay in the South Bend section that well work for you.

He is a little high for it but the only other way is to buy it in gallons and that would be a life time supply. 

Paul

P.S. Nice paint job on the Lathe!


----------



## bad4wd (Apr 6, 2012)

Well you guys are right, it has a reverse.
But, I have to jump back and forth with the wire taps.
 Thanks, Dave


----------



## rdhem2 (Oct 6, 2013)

Just happened here by accident.  If no one has told you yet, two wires to that second junction point marked for reversing and connecting to your existing drum switch will do the job.  No cost but a little cord, or flex and wire, a couple head scratches, and you will be in business.  

A little project that seems big when you are done.  As I always say "Careful now, don't let the magic smoke out!"  Good luck and get the SWARF a flying again!


----------



## RandyM (Oct 7, 2013)

WOW! :yikes: Very nice machine. You need to start making it dirty again. Well, done. :thumbsup:


----------

